# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  phòng thể hình - Tỉnh Vĩnh Phúc

## odvwnrflxqcs

*phòng thể hình* Tỉnh Vĩnh Phúc

 Bài viết sẽ rất chi tiết nên hãy dành chút thời gian đọc nhé, sẽ có rất nhiều thông tin bổ ích cho bạn đó.












*cách tập gym*

 Xác định mục tiêu đến phòng Gym của mình
 Xác định được mục tiêu chính xác, bạn mới tìm được phương pháp tập luyện, dinh dưỡng phù hợp:

 - Bạn đến GYM để có 1 cơ thể khỏe mạnh
 - Bạn đến GYM để phát triển cơ bắp của mình to nhất có thể
 - Bạn đến GYM để giảm cân
 - Bạn đến GYM để tăng cân

 Không ai khác ngoài chính bạn có thể hiểu rõ cơ thể bạn bằng chính bạn.
 GymLord nhận được rất nhiều câu hỏi: Em thế này được chưa?
 Vậy nếu cái GymLord thích mà bạn không thích thì sao?
 Hãy tự chụp lại ảnh hoặc xem lại mình trong gương, bạn sẽ biết bạn muốn gì, thay đổi gì ở cơ thể mình.









 Tìm phòng tập phù hợp với túi tiền, tiện đường đi lại
 1 phòng tập quá cao cấp đi liền với 1 mức giá không hề dễ chịu tí nào, mà thực sự mình cũng chẳng dùng hết dụng cụ trong phòng đó, giá cao là để mua cái dịch vụ của nó thôi.

 Hãy chọn phòng tập tiện đường đi cho bạn, nó nên nằm ở vị trí thuận lợi để bạn không thể viện vào lý do ngại đi hay xa để trốn đến phòng tập.

 Chọn những phòng có không khí tập luyện vui vẻ, thoáng khí, HLV nhiệt tình và quan trọng là bạn thích tập ở đó.
 Nếu bạn là nữ, hãy tìm đến phòng hoặc call trước nếu có số ĐT, hỏi xem có nhiều nữ tập không, có người hướng dẫn nữ tập không!


 15p tiếp theo, thay quần áo ngồi nghỉ và đi về. Khi ra khỏi phòng tập là màn đi ăn vặt, đánh chén thả ga cho sướng miệng. Đến khi lâu không giảm được cân thì lại đổ tội cho tập gym không hiệu quả. Thế là nghỉ tập, hết hi vọng vào việc giảm béo.

 Có 1 số bạn tiếp tục tìm đến những viên thuốc giảm cân, kinh khủng hơn có bạn còn dùng thử Steriod để giảm béo.

 Những hiện tượng trên xảy ra bởi vì bạn không nghiên cứu trước khi đi tập, không biết mình phải làm gì, tập gì, các dụng cụ sử dụng ntn! Chính vì vậy, việc nghiên cứu trước khi tạp rất quan trọng.


 Đối với cánh mày râu việc sở hữu cơ bụng 6 múi săn chắc là điểm đặc biệc thu hút phái nữ. Do đó, để đạt được body như vậy thì luyện tập gym là cách tốt nhất giúp tăng cơ bắp hiệu quả, đặc biệt phát huy tối đa tác dụng đối với cánh mày râu.

 Khi tập thể hình với các bài tập về cơ vai, cơ lưng, cơ bụng, cơ chân kết hợp với chế độ dinh dưỡng giàu protein, chất xơ, vitamin và khoáng chất sẽ giúp cơ thể phát triễn những mô cơ mới khỏe hơn đồng thời loại bỏ các mô cơ yếu từ đó tạo nên thân hình vạm vỡ, săn chắc.


 Các bài tập gym dành cho nữ như bài tập bụng dưới, bài tập bụng trên, bài tập liên sườn, plank là những bài tập có tác dụng rất tốt đối với chị em, nó được xem là biện pháp vô cùng hiệu quả làm giảm mỡ bụng đem lại vòng eo thon gọn với chiếc bụng phẳng, quyến rũ.


 - Đi kèm vơi tập gym thường là chế độ ăn uống khắc khe để có được hiệu quả nhanh. Chế độ ăn uống cho người tập gym sẽ phụ thuộc vào mục đích bạn tập gym cũng như bài tập gym.

 - Nếu bạn tập gym chỉ để duy trì vóc dáng và tằng cường sức khỏe thì chế độ ăn tránh thực phẩm chứa nhiều chất béo, mỡ động vật và đầy đủ dưỡng chất là điều cần thiết. Trái lại, bạn tập gym như là một cách giảm cân trong 1 tuần thì chế độ ăn uống nghiêm khắc hơn bằng kế hoạch chi tiết theo lịch tuần, ngày, số bữa ăn trong ngày và các thực phẩm cung cấp mỗi ngày ra sao? Để lên kế hoạch ăn uống cho mình bạn có thể nhờ Huấn luyện viên tư vấn hoặc hỏi kinh nghiệm của những người trước.

----------

